# Looking for good Asic Miner Repair services in USA



## mike11d11 (Sep 23, 2021)

Does anyone have any recommendations on good asic miner repairs service centers in the USA that they have used and had a good results and fast turnaround? I found these below but was hoping someone could give feedback on their findings..

dcentral.tech
zuesbtc.com
wattummangement.com
iota3s.com
coresceintfic.com


----------

